# Arin for a crit bike?



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Looking to replace/enhance my training/Crit bike, a well used CAAD8. There's not a lot of info on the Arin, however I have an Onix and love the geometry. I'm intrigued by the Arin as it's all aluminum, but looking at the review on this site, I'm concerned about it's possible flex given my size (230 and shrinking Clyde). Any and all info is appreciated....

If not the Arin, maybe an Opal?..

Thanks,


Bill


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

I have an Onix also which I love and it is a great compliment to my light stiff aluminum Fuji Team SL. My understanding of the Arin is that it is a very stiff and light racing bike, seems like just what you are looking for.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Whats wrong w/ your onix as a race bike?...I only ask because I am getting one soon. It will be my only bike...training and racing....I'm also a big guy


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with racing the Onix - I will be racing on it elsewhere, but for criteriums and the risk of crashing, I'd much rather be on aluminum....At least until my skills improve a little....


Bill


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

had a friend that rode the arin for a couple of years and loved it. however, he wasn't a big guy, and didn't race. mostly he likes to go up hills, really fast.

the tubes on the arin are very thin, and i'm not sure it would offer any advantage in surviving a crash over the onix. if you are really wanting Al for a crit bike and want an orbea, i'd see there are lobulars lying around.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Just ran the idea by my LBS also. They contacted Orbea N.A. directly with the same question....Answer came back Opal or Onix, (Orca, too) for racing for bigger guys..the Arin is not designed to handle bigger guys in crit type situations....Awesome bike though...

Bill


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm totally biased towards the Lobular, so take this for what it's worth. If you're really looking for Al, have your LBS ask Orbea if there are any Lobs left at the warehouse.

However, if I were you, I'd just race the Onix.

Oh yeah, sounds like you've got a good LBS. I wish I knew what that was like.


----------

